# iBooks



## JDrewX (12 Avril 2010)

Hello, 

Je viens de recevoir l'objet de toutes les convoitises et j'ai besoin de quelques infos concernant iBooks! 
IBooks est-il déjà disponible hors des Etats-Unis? Si oui, ou se cache t'il? Ou peut-on trouver les livres?

Merci pour vos nombreuses réponses!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Non pas de iBook hors US :-(, il faudra attendre fin Avril avant de voir d'autre version d'iBook.


----------



## KevinTran (16 Avril 2010)

Pour avoir iBooks sur son iPad il faut avoir un compte iTunes Store US. C'est possible mais j'ai évité de le faire vu que j'ai des applications chargées sur mon iTunes store fr et je sais pas si on peut mixer les deux... (si quelqu'un a une réponse à cette question ça m'intéresse).


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2010)

Oui, plusieurs comptes possibles sans aucun souci. J'en ai 6 il me semble.

Ensuite, une application achetée sur le compte US ne pourras se mettre à jours que si tu es connecté à ce compte, donc un peu galère à ce niveau là.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Oui tu peux mixé les deux FR ET US


----------



## KevinTran (16 Avril 2010)

Donc si je comprend bien, j'ai mon iPad connecté, juste ma liste d'applications sur iTunes (sur mon mac), je fais mes achats indifféremment sur l'iTunes Store US et FR puis après je sélectionne les données à synchroniser et c'est bon ? l'iPad ou l'iPhone prendront les deux sans soucis ?
C'est super ça 
Comment on fait pour créer un compte iTunes US ? ^^

edit : c'est bon j'ai trouvé comment faire  Merci à vous


----------

